# KC Public Comment Hearings



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone here? Coming to?


----------



## steveray (Oct 21, 2016)

A few of my CT guys are there, but I couldn't make it this year.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm sure OSHA would love this........


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Or this..........This is downtown KC, two blocks from the ICC Code hearings............


----------



## steveray (Oct 21, 2016)

What is holding up that small stepladder in the first pic?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2016)

steveray said:


> What is holding up that small stepladder in the first pic?



Probably that 18 inch knee wall.....


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2016)

Ahhh....thought that was top of floor...It's a cantilever ladder, 2/3 out 1/3 back...right?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2016)

fatboy, I might have seen you, "where you wearing a cowboy hat?" 

Lots of ADMIN and IECC stuff first.  

Did you take the Harley Davidson tour?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope, not me. I got there at the end of Admin, and was there until 6:00 Monday, Structural, Colorado was mostly in the front three rows, middle left.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was the loud guy at the welcome table


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 27, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I'm sure OSHA would love this........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2413



At least he has his harness on!  lmao
not attached to anything i can see from the pick.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 27, 2016)

my250r11 said:


> At least he has his harness on!  lmao
> not attached to anything i can see from the pick.



Probably attached to one of the step ladders.......


----------

